# Dining Room Set Refurbish



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*What style am I?*

To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.

If the set was made around 1900 or so, what would you call the style …. Victorian Revival? One of the chairs is below. The upholstering is real leather. The original finish was the darkest mahogany color you see left on the chair. 
.










.

Most of the set was stripped of it's finishing once. Unfortunately, I took a guilty part in that when I was a teenager and didn't know what I was doing either… The chair above was only half stripped and never got finished. The pieces that were stripped got refinished with minwax and a coat of varnish (not very well applied. I am aghast when I look at the buffet piece). There were also several attempts to fix wobbly joints (I'll take pics of these for another post) that make me realize how glad I am to have learned things from this site. 
.
It's a gargantuan task, and I am sure this will take me at least a year if I don't deviate. I need to remove the finishing, fix the scratches and broken pieces, strenghen the joints, refinish. Make it two years, because I will certainly deviate. But I am starting with this chair. I also have to re-upholster since the leather on most seats is cracked (and simply dirty - and you can't remove it) and it's lost it's bum-comfort.
.
One thing to say though - I love the look of this set.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


You are in for alot of work. I hope you enjoy this type of stripping and refinishing. The refinishing is the fun part. The stripping is…well, you will find out.
Years ago I stripped and refinished a dinng room set my wife bought. It was beautiful old oak and was also a dark stain. It was a project I never would want to do again. I enjoy sanding but the stripping part with the chemical strippers was something that seemed as if it would never end.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


Well, I am sort of a stripper - so to speak. I've done quite a few pieces. I know what I'm in for so I guess I am just crazy 

It's all the design and curvy parts that are going to kill me… but I'll do one piece at a time, finish it completely, then move on with no deadline. I got the mega can of stripping chemicals.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


I can't put a name to the design, but it is almost identical to an oak set my mother-in-law has which she and her husband bought in 1940 just before Norway was invaded by Germany. The main difference is that the chairs have a back splat similar to the Queen Anne style. If I can remember, I will take a photo of it to show you when we visit her next week. Her set is in remarkably good condition after 70 years of use.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


I'd send that out to one of those pro strippers that can do the whole chair in a big basin with some HD chemicals and a pressure sprayer to preserve the wood.
By the time you buy the stripper and tools you are almost halfway there and you'll never get it as cleans as they do.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


This stripping thing seems like a problem begging to be solved. I've used that stuff too, not very pleasant to use, but it worked well enough. I get the impression that those commercial firms really stress the wood with the very strong chemicals they use. I read in a refinishing book that it should be a last resort method due to it's being pretty destructive. I haven't tried it myself, so can't confirm or deny.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


I'm with Bob #2. They really do a great job and don't cost much considering…


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


Thanks all - I never even thought of outsourcing the work. There is quite a bit of this to do. I'll have to check it out. I did start taking the chair apart and cleaning it up. The biggest pain is all the scratches the wood "inherited" over the years.

bentlyj - I still don't have a clear picture of what to call this style, but I am hoping Stefang's MIL set will shed some light. Maybe the set has brothers and sisters…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


Hi Kate. I just remembered reading an article in FWW mag quite a few years ago about using glass shards to scrape off finish in difficult spots. A lot quicker and more effective that a sanding sponge or even metal paint scrapers.

The idea was to put a glass container (jelly jar?) in a thick paper bag for safety and give some whacks with a hammer. You should wind up with a lot of different shaped/sized pieces. You can then apply duct tape to make handles. The sharp edges really scrape well, and the different shapes allow you to do quite a range of profiles and other hard to get at places. Whatever you do, good luck with your project.

I haven't forgot about the pictures. I will take those pics as soon as we visit my MIL. I plan to ask her if she can remember what style they called it. She is 90 years old, so she might remember it.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *What style am I?*
> 
> To make a long story short, a dining room set that has been in our family since the early 70's has come under my care. It's all white oak and we know it's at least 100 years old (but probably not more). Believed to have been made in New Brunswick.
> 
> ...


Stefang, that sounds pretty scary with the glass… but if the scraper doesn't work out I might give it a shot. I started already and seems to be going fine to remove the "stuff" so far (though long…)

Thanks on the pics. I can't wait to see if they are similar.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*Interesting challenges from past "fixes" to the chair*

It's amazing how many problems can result when someone tries to fix something fast. And all this is on just one chair!!! 
.










.









.










.










.
On the last image - not only was an extra screw hole added but the screw was put in straight onto the rail and whoever did it pierced the wood a bit on the other side as the screw was simply too long (AND too thick). I guess the most difficult part will be filling in the sections of oak that broke off. Over the last couple of weeks I took apart the back of the chair and stripped/sanded… it's ready for re-enforcement. A total of 16 hours of work so far but at least I find it relaxing and enjoyable.
.
I was surprised the dowels holding the parts together we in pine. They popped out pretty easily. Too easily? I think they were part of a previous fix-up and I assume I should replace with maple or oak doweling. Time for a little research because I don't want to be doing this again for another 50 years or more (!).
.

Oh, and taking apart this chair made me understand the value of having a wooden mallet. I did it with a rubber hammer wrapped in cloth but I finally get why there are so many wooden mallets posted to LJs…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *Interesting challenges from past "fixes" to the chair*
> 
> It's amazing how many problems can result when someone tries to fix something fast. And all this is on just one chair!!!
> .
> ...


You are lucky that you can take it apart. I was asked to do a set for a lady that had been gorilla glued together! I told her what it would cost ($50-$60/chair) and never heard back again… I thought I was cheap! ;0)


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Interesting challenges from past "fixes" to the chair*
> 
> It's amazing how many problems can result when someone tries to fix something fast. And all this is on just one chair!!!
> .
> ...


Jack, I think that was underpriced given the amount of work I see ahead… !!!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *Interesting challenges from past "fixes" to the chair*
> 
> It's amazing how many problems can result when someone tries to fix something fast. And all this is on just one chair!!!
> .
> ...


You might consider finding a company that has large stripping vats for dipping furniture into. They usually are reasonable and you still have the satisfaction of doing the finesse work as well as the refinishing. Less time, less chance of gouging and usually a better stripping.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*First chair ready to assemble*

Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL). 
.
.








.
.
I learned that this set has a flaw in the design - nearly all of the leg posts that join onto the rails holding the seat area together are cracked. The mortise wall was simply too thin to the edge to sustain over the years. I am already starting the fixes on the second chair, and I had to rebuild one of the leg posts with wood putty because a chunk of wood was missing.
.
.
I also learned a really valuable method. If you are a shellac lover, like I am…. definitely make yourself a sponge! It's the best thing since sliced bread. It retains the shellac and makes application a dream. I rushed out and bought extra cheesecloth after seeing this video on FWW (unfortunately, you need an account to view it): http://www.finewoodworking.com/subscription/skillsandtechniques/skillsandtechniquesarticle.aspx?id=29537
.
.
Here is mine, resting safe and sound in a mason jar:










.
.
The finishing process I used took several steps, and I based in on what seems to have gotten approval from this community in other posts. I took a shot of all the products so you can get a glimpse. Starting from the left, I rebuilt wood pieces with a wood paste that I would make from powder. I should have included the Titebond Hide Glue in the photo - I used that to repair broken pieces. Then I applied an oil based gel (first time using it) - a basecoat of red mahogany then a layer or two of spanish oak which is dark. Pieces took the color differently so some got one coat and a refresh in spots (like the legs) and other got 2-3 coats (like the rails). Then I shellaced two layers (320 grit sandpaper rubbed lightly to get nibs). Then two coats of wipe-on poly which went on like a dream (600 grit sandpaper rubbed lightly to get nibs). Then a coat of wax wiped on with a 000 steel wool pad. After getting all the parts assembled, I will rub on at least another coat of wax. 
.
.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


Oh, oh Kate, your post just reminded me of my broken promise to take some photos of my MIL's dining room set for you. She's 90 and she has been doing time in the old folks home to rest up a bit. She hadn't been sleeping well and that's why she went there for a short stay. She is back home now and we will be visiting her soon and I WILL take those pics.

That's a very nice job you did on those chair parts. If that is French polishing you are talking about, don't they call that polishing cloth a pad? You're right that it does work somewhat like a sponge though. I know, nobody likes a smart Alec.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


I can't wait to see what this looks like put together. You have your work cut out for you.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


You are correct, Stephang… it's really a pad (for anyone who will look on the web for it… important to call it the right thing!).

Can't wait to see her furniture!

I don't think I will venture into the french polishing. Not for this set. But you never know - over the course of the few years it will take me to complete this I could change my mind!

I have the legs glued to the front rail now… and the bottom piece that goes between the legs to steady the chair (I should know the name of it… but I am drawing a blank…. the brace?) is glued up after an interesting adventure in getting the angles right for the glue-up. I'll let those settle and dry out for at least 24 hours until I do anything else. That usually means until next weekend.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


neat idea for the shellac sponge. Lots of work ahead… ;0)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


The pieces between the legs are called stretchers. Sounds like a good title for specialist torturer don't you think? Lol.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First chair ready to assemble*
> 
> Plenty of elbow grease went into this…. but my first chair is finally prepped and ready to assemble. I am going to let the pieces "rest" for the day. Only 5 more chairs, a table and a buffet to go (LOL).
> .
> ...


These particular stretchers were indeed torture!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*First glue up - holding my breath*

I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…

I used many cuss words getting this together - and had to scream for help with the clamp positioning. You can never had enough clamps - as you can see I was reduced to using my crappy craftsman standby clamp.

I don't think the stretchers are going to hold well through time. They just "feel" weak. For other chairs, I might add more wood to them. Not sure yet.









.
.
After the glue up, I ran a damp cloth around the squeeze out and I think I got most of it. I noticed I have a few spots to retouch with color - which will be easy. Now I have to find a place that sells the right leather to start the re-upholstering.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


That's looking really great. You are a plugger!


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


Realy it's nice , Great job !


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


I took it apart yesterday, laid in the seat and sat on it. Back to being sturdy. I wonder how many years it will last before the next glue up…..


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


Hey Jack -so sorry for late replies. I've had a medical problem so things have been askew.

I actually used hide glue - from the TiteBond line. Piece by piece - and of course replacing pine dowels with hardwood… and fixing missing wood to be sure the bonds are tight.

AND - success! So this is the only chair that is fit to be sat on now. However, I have not fixed the seat so I still have the old plywood and leather just plopped on. On Mother's Day, I had the family over and I told them ONLY I can sit on that chair for that reason.

Well, let's say dad did not get the full message. When I went into the kitchen he decided to try to get a photograph and put his knee in the middle of the plywood. In he went! The chair seat split in two… but the chair held!!!!

Proud of the work, to be sure!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

mtkate said:


> *First glue up - holding my breath*
> 
> I'll see how this all comes together in 24-48 hours from now…
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better. Thanks for the reply too. No seat will now be an added incentive to finish!! ;0)


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*Started on the table.... strip, sand, strip, sand.... *

Nothing to see here yet, just marking my progress…. more for myself.

Today I did some finishing touch-ups on the first chair, going around and being sure all the glue squeeze-out I missed was removed. Hide glue peels off easily off the finished pieces. Painted on some of the oil based gel in spots where I managed to nick the finishing (tsk tsk) in my glue-up. Waxed it up again. Gotta find an upholsterer retailer around here for the leather…..

I took apart the 7 foot long table with help (it is really about 5 feet with 2 dropleaf extensions), stripped and sanded to 80 the tabletop. Ready for refinement and finishing….

I am half done stripping a second chair, but I let it go today being too excited to get a big piece of work started (the table top).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Started on the table.... strip, sand, strip, sand.... *
> 
> Nothing to see here yet, just marking my progress…. more for myself.
> 
> ...


Hi Kate. At last I have those photos of my 90 year old MIL's dining furniture I promised you so long ago and never delivered. I finally remembered to bring my camera today when we visited her and here are the photos you have breathlessly awaited for such a long time,lol.

My MIL got this furniture new when she got married in 1940. It was made by local furniture makers. I haven't been able to track down any name for the style, but I think it was generic world wide. Norway was a poor country in those days and perhaps 10-20 years behind the styles elsewhere in the world. At least it looks somewhat 1920's or 30's to me. I used to be in the family's furniture business, so I have a feeling for this.

This furniture was very well made in oak with hand carved details. Even with much use no repairs have ever been done to any of the pieces pictured except for reupholstering the chair seats, which was done around 1982. The original seats were in leather.

""

""

""

""

""

""

""

""

I thought you might like to see the accompanying sideboard and a matching silverware and china cupboard, and the coffee table which isn't exactly matching, but is in the same style.

The splat back chairs aren't as attractive as yours, but they have held up well. I hope you find these pics interesting and I'm looking forward to seeing your finished restoration project.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

mtkate said:


> *Started on the table.... strip, sand, strip, sand.... *
> 
> Nothing to see here yet, just marking my progress…. more for myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephang! I can see a few similarities in the back splat… looks like they are different and related "species" of furniture.

I will eventually get back to the restore. Unfortunate medical problems…. in fact I got severe back spasms from refinishing the table top (argh) which launched a whole series of other problems…. when I get to the shellac coat (next) I will take it easier and learn to stand and relax every few minutes.

The enthusiasm to work and finish these pieces got the better of me!


----------

